# 360°-Panorama-Software



## nordi (9. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich arbeite in einer Bar und wir wollen auf unserer Homepage einen kleinen Einblick geben, wie unser Lokal aussieht. Hab das schon mal auf anderen Homepage gesehen, dass es so eine Software gibt, die Bilder aneinanderketten kann, und das man diese dann per Maus rotieren lassen kann. Wo bekommt man diese Software her, wie teuer ist diese und ist das schwer?

Mfg aus Köln

Marius


----------



## Leugim (9. März 2006)

http://www.panoramas.dk/quicktime/qtvr/tutorials.html
da findest du einiges... 
Und unter "Panorama" suchen zeigt auch schon jede Menge an..


----------



## maximago (5. Mai 2006)

Und wenn Du eins fertig hast, Lad es doch auf http://www.born2stitch.de! Im Ernst: Das ist eine Seite von einem Freund und mir, wir sind begeisterte Panoramafotografen und haben da ein öffentliches Archiv online gestellt, in das jeder Panoramen hochladen kann. Über den Beschreibungstext könnt Ihr ja auch ein bißchen Werbung machen ;-)


----------

